# Hamster, black nail beds after escaping



## Siobhan90 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi there! 
Looking for some advice before I call the vet in the morning. 
Our hamster escaped and despite trying everything to find him he reappeared himself a week later looking rather skinny and tired. 
After giving him a night to rest I noticed his front toes are dark at the nail beds and one is swollen. I’ve attached photos. 
do you think this could be from scratching to get out of somewhere he has been stuck? Or something more serious? 

Thanks


----------



## Siobhan90 (Nov 28, 2021)

Just incase anyone has something similar happen I will update. 

Vet thinks he may have trapped his paws and the black ends may fall off. £85 for some antibiotics and pain killers later and hopefully he will be alright!


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm not sure I'm afraid, I'm sure other people would know more about this sort of thing than me, but what a relief you have him back! Well done for spotting the swollen nails, many people wouldn't spot that sort of thing. Hope the treatment works, please update us on your little guy 

Edit: Just thought to ask this, is he eating okay? As hamsters hold their food in their paws while they eat it, he might struggle to eat, and he definitely needs food after a week escaped.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Ok...but what happens if the necrosis spreads? (Hopefully it doesn't but just a thought and something I would ask).


----------

